# Old Dominion 100



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This weekend, Dream and I went to tackle the Old Dominion 100, which is called "The Beast of the East." It takes place in the mountains of Virginia and West Virginia. It's known for rocks, heat, rocks, humidity, and rocks. Yet people keep coming back. :lol:


Our camp:










The view after the first climb:










Coming into the first hold:










On trail:










Rocks:










Another amazing view:










Trail you could move out on:
















During yet another climb (Joe, that is Roberta in the light blue behind the lady tailing):










Getting ready to go back out as the sun sets:
















Dream enjoys her well-deserved breakfast Sunday morning:










The ride started at 5:15am Saturday. Dream and I crossed the finish line just after 2am Sunday, tied for 4th. 

I couldn't be more proud of her!!!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! Those are some bug rocks out there. Looks like a great ride though. If I ever have more time in my life I would love to train up for a 100. How long do you give her off now?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG, that is one hard-core ride! 

How ever do you stay up for at least 24 hrs straight AND ride at the same time for most of that?? And all that Posting?? Plus in the dark??? Jeez.

Here I was feeling worn out after working almost 15 hrs straight, even if I did get to sit for maybe an hour of that time. 

I don't know how y'all do it, but... 

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DREAM!!!
:clap:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations to you and Dreams. OMG those rocks are KILLER. Biscuit would be holding up a hoof telling me he was crippled!!! Dreams is one tough chick and so are you!!! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your achievement. It sure looks like a wonderful place to ride minus the mega rocks. Really nice scenery in your videos. You must have put a lot of hours of training in to go the distance. What breed of horse is Dream?


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats, a great achievement. Dream is shod, right? Do you use any caulks or studs or something for those rocks?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

livestoride said:


> How long do you give her off now?


Dream will get about 4 weeks off, in which she will just chill out in the pasture and be a horse. The next ride we have planned is a 50 in mid-July, so I will get on her maybe twice for short spins before that.




AnnaHalford said:


> Dream is shod, right? Do you use any caulks or studs or something for those rocks?


Dream is shod, with pour-in pads in her front feet. No caulks or studs, though she does have 2 borium-tipped nails in each shoe.




Paintlover1965 said:


> What breed of horse is Dream?


Dream is a 12 year old full Arab, of American racing bloodlines (which give her a not-very-typey head.. a lot of people think she is an anglo).




AnitaAnne said:


> How ever do you stay up for at least 24 hrs straight AND ride at the same time for most of that?? And all that Posting?? Plus in the dark??? Jeez.


I didn't feel tired until I had finished and cleaned her up and got her back in the pen.. but I do know some people who have fallen asleep in the saddle during the later parts of 100s. I also know people who have hallucinated out on trail (something I have, so far, not had the pleasure of doing! :lol. And for me, the posting is actually much easier than the walking parts of the trail.. guess my body likes the movement of posting, whereas I get very stiff sitting the walk.

Riding in dark seems to be a love it or hate it thing for people. I have finally found the right amount of light to make me comfortable (and able to duck oncoming branches!), yet not mess with Dream's night vision. And in general, if its dark, its not hot as hell. Always a plus!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, what a huge accomplishment! I am in awe of you and Dream! :shock: Congratulations, you guys are a tough team!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw you in some of my friend Roberta's pictures. She's my hero. Top tenned in the 100 on a Ten walking Horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucky Dream to get 4 weeks off...how much time do you get? I would need to sleep for 24hrs I think:wink:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

When I got back from the Leatherwood Mt 50, I felt like I had been on a 3 day drunk.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> When I got back from the Leatherwood Mt 50, I felt like I had been on a 3 day drunk.


that I can believe!! 

I am just going to aim for an LD right now, reading about the 100's blows my mind...I need a drink just reading about it...jeez.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not sure where you are but come to Broxton SC, on 7 July. I will be leading a new rider and be on my new horse. Just going for a completion on the 30 mile LD. It is a evening/nightime ride. On fairly easy terrain.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Lucky Dream to get 4 weeks off...how much time do you get? I would need to sleep for 24hrs I think:wink:


I was certainly very happy to get to bed Sunday night!!

Amazingly, I am slightly tight in my left calf today.. but that is it. :shock:

In years past, I was barely mobile on this day (day 2 post ride is always worst for me).. so no idea if I am finally getting fit or if I am in for a world of hurt later in the week. I hope its the former, as I am flying to California to do 2 days of 50s this weekend!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> not sure where you are but come to Broxton SC, on 7 July. I will be leading a new rider and be on my new horse. Just going for a completion on the 30 mile LD. It is a evening/nightime ride. On fairly easy terrain.


That sounds like fun! Thank you! I am about 4 hrs from Greenville SC, in Alabama. 

I don't have July's work schedule right now, so I am not sure if I will be off. I need to get riding but i have been swamped this week. I worked 42 hrs in 3 days, and I have my Boards Monday which I have to pass!! 

Once that is out of the way I can ride more!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I was certainly very happy to get to bed Sunday night!!
> 
> Amazingly, I am slightly tight in my left calf today.. but that is it. :shock:
> 
> In years past, I was barely mobile on this day (day 2 post ride is always worst for me).. so no idea if I am finally getting fit or if I am in for a world of hurt later in the week. I hope its the former, as I am flying to California to do 2 days of 50s this weekend!!


We willl hope for the getting fit, but really, you must already be totally fit to even do half of your killer schedule. 

I always say riding horses is a masochistic sport, and I think you have proved my theory!!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I thought Dream was an Arabian but I guess I just needed your confirmation. Thanks for that. You both make an incredible team. She is in beautiful shape. What a lovely girl! All the best for your future rides!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

good job phantom that is awesome looks like a ton of fun and that night video was just awesome..i would be a chicken **** to ride in the dark with all those rocks lol


glad she is fully recovered and you guys are out enjoying the trails again


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

What an amazing thing to do...my long term goal is to ride endurance...I will look forward to continuing to follow your experiences on HF, and am working to learn all that I can presently about the sport.

The part that really appeals to me is the degree of trust required between horse and rider, not to mention the faith one must have in oneself and one's skill/horse's skill/preparation, (& in God, too, as far as my faith is concerned) to get you through safely!! To even THINK about winning or coming close is just a wonderful bit of icing on the cake, IMO!

You all have the utmost of respect from me for what you are doing (& doing SO WELL!!). Very best of luck in all future endeavors!! :lol:

ETA: Amazing photos and video, Phantom! Thank you so much for posting them!!


----------



## usdivers (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like it was a tough ride! congrats!


----------



## TheMethod (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow, looks fun! (If not absolutely horrifying at the same time, LOL!) Your horse is beautiful.


----------

